# Super Model Pics



## oldmanriver (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright guys, time to show your Super Model pics. Curious to see just how many different models came out with a Super. 
And yes were talking about chainsaw super models and not the other kind :msp_wink: 

Here's a couple pics of my 041 Super












Super Models..... Ummmmmmm


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2012)

"S" models










Not my saw.





And the unofficial 090GS Stumpy raffle saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2012)

How could I forget?!

SP125 / 101B


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh wow! Awesome pics guys!  

Keep the pics coming! I'm starting to feel giddy al over :msp_w00t:


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:




Ya now that's what I'm talking about, I'd love to get a peak under her clutch cover.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 20, 2012)

McCulloch Super Pro 81 (SP-81).


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 20, 2012)

Super 1130G.






Super 250.






Super Pro 125






Super 650






Lancaster 400 Super


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2012)

Forgot another one! I should be ashamed, lol. Sorry, Mac and Homelite collectors!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't let it happen again Brad. You've been warned!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 20, 2012)

So....to get the word "SUPER" in the model name what did the saw need to have? Larger engine? Or...was it just a marketing item?

I don't believe any of my saws are supers.....that's okay....they still cut wood!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 20, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> So....to get the word "SUPER" in the model name what did the saw need to have? Larger engine? Or...was it just a marketing item?



Yes.....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I don't believe any of my saws are supers.....that's okay....they still cut wood!



I have quite a few saws that are "Super" but not labeled a such


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Brad, that first one looks familiar somehow...






I'm starting to think this one should go to your place for a visit...


----------



## Bushmans (Apr 20, 2012)

She isn't big but she is my first!

View attachment 234687


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2012)

Homelite 2000 could be a Super ? I never took mufler off to check.
Saw looks the same 2000 or 2000S

The only other Super I have is a 038 Brad already post a pic of one of those.


Pic from last weekends GTG



007 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 20, 2012)

*Jonsered Supers*

Jonsered 630 Super, 670 Super, and 930 Super.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Pro 40






Super Pro 105






Super Pro 125's






SP60, SP70, SP81, SP105, and plain old PM800






Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Pro 85 (Dolmar 133)






Super Pro 118 (Dolmar 166)






Super 250 - the real McCulloch











Mark


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 20, 2012)

THIS THREAD IS SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Pro 85 (Dolmar 133)







Super Pro 118 (Dolmar 166)






Super 250 - the real McCulloch











Mark


----------



## leeha (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's a few of my Super models.

Lee

Mcculloch Super Pro 118





Mcculloch Super Pro 125





Homelite Super 650





A pair of Homelite Super 1130G's





A pair of restored Super 797's





Homelite Super 2100


----------



## ozflea (Apr 20, 2012)

Dont for get the Homie Super 2


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Super 2.... (someone had to do it) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2012)

And a couple more.

Super 797


----------



## Bluenose (Apr 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



MEEEEEE LIIIIKE!!!....:love1:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 20, 2012)

Have a Super day!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Super XL:






And another:






Some Super EZ's:






Some more Super 2's: :msp_scared:






A couple more Super XL's:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Dang! She looks like an Ethiopian. Seriously malnourished. Is that supposed to be appealing? No wonders she's not holding the tool--doubt she can pick it up.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Another Super 2 (how many do I have?):






Another Super XL:






Stihl 029 Super:






Couple of Stihl 056 Supers:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks to Brad for reminding me about the Super XL 925:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 20, 2012)

How about a pair of 750 Homelites and a pair of Super 650's for fun 

McBob.
















My second 650 super i have got complete and runs


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 20, 2012)

Dolmar CC Super.






Super Wiz 80.






Super 797.






Super EZ.






Super 33.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2012)

A super Partner


----------



## saxman (Apr 20, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:




That's a little riding pony, I prefer an old work horse with some meat on her bones. At least that is what I tell my wife :msp_smile:

Steve


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2012)

A Couple super Poulans...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2012)

Whoops, forgot about this one.


----------



## Logger4Life (Apr 20, 2012)

Mark,
That sure is a nice P-100 Super I have a P100 with the same handle and everything but the stickers are gone how do I tell if it is a super and also what is the difference between the two? Thanks for any help I am restoring the saw for my Dad's birthday we log together and that's the first saw I remember him having when I was a kid. So if there is any pasts out there PM me please and thank you.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks to Mark for reminding me about my Poulan 245 Super Automatic.


----------



## cpr (Apr 20, 2012)

4 out of 5. Left to right Super-Duper 125/101 kartsaw, Super Pro 125c, 790/MC-91 kartsaw, Super 250, Super 44.






Also have 2 Super 797s, A Super Wiz 80, and a Super XP-1020 AO.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Mark,
> That sure is a nice P-100 Super I have a P100 with the same handle and everything but the stickers are gone how do I tell if it is a super and also what is the difference between the two? Thanks for any help I am restoring the saw for my Dad's birthday we log together and that's the first saw I remember him having when I was a kid. So if there is any pasts out there PM me please and thank you.



I'm far from a expert on these but I think the super got the lower handle brace that the P100 didnt have. I know the P/C carry different part numbers also. There was something else different also but cant think of it right now.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 20, 2012)

Man... These saws are just SUPER!! :msp_smile: I've went from feeling giddy... to feeling SUPER Duper!

Never knew there were so many different super models. Keep em coming guys!


----------



## struggle (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a couple of Supers in action. You will have to figure out if it is the saws or the operators:jester:


----------



## darkside's call (Apr 20, 2012)

Have a Super 650, not running but complete with good compression... no pic as there have already been a couple


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 20, 2012)

darkside's call said:


> Have a Super 650, not running but complete with good compression... no pic as there have already been a couple



Oh come on... let us see her.


----------



## hoss (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I don't have any pics, but here are some "super model" videos
Dolmar 133 super 85cc:Hoss's Dolmar 133 Super - YouTube
Homelite Super 650 100cc:Hoss's 650 Super cutting - YouTube
Partner P100 Super 100cc:Grr-illa Partner P100Super - YouTube
Homelite Super 1130G 100cc:Hoss's Super 1130G - YouTube
Mcculloch Super Pro 125C: Hoss's new 125 - YouTube
Homelite 2000 (actually Super 2000 Thin ring etc.) 114cc:Hoss's Homelite 2000 - YouTube
Jonsered 111Super 110cc:Hoss's J-red 111S - YouTube


----------



## darkside's call (Apr 21, 2012)

carp, just looked at my pictures, adn teh Homie 650 is JUST a 650, not a super... 

Shows how often I look at them lately


----------



## ozflea (Apr 21, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> A super Partner



Check this link fellas 

McBob.


----------



## gmax (Apr 21, 2012)

Super 250





Super Pro 85





Alpina Super Pro 120


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 21, 2012)

028AVSEQ








SP125C




SP newbar by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are a few supers in my stable..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 21, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


>





spacemule said:


> Dang! She looks like an Ethiopian. Seriously malnourished. Is that supposed to be appealing? No wonders she's not holding the tool--doubt she can pick it up.



Just for Space....


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....



Is that a Super 090?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 21, 2012)

Really??? :monkey:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing how few of you know what a *woman* should look like.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Is that a Super 090?



Something more unstylized and rotund.... maybe a Reed Prentiss?


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....



Man what a contrast:msp_sneaky:took my eyes by surprise
There's about 5 of the first one in the second


----------



## cpr (Apr 21, 2012)

Love that Hoss! My Super vids.

Homelite Super Wiz 80 (95cc):Homelite Super Wiz 80 cut. - YouTube
Another one:Homelite Super Wiz 80 ripping - YouTube
Homelite Super XP-1020AO (100cc):Homelite Super XP1020 Auto - YouTube
McCulloch Super 797 (123cc):Dead cold start Super 797 - YouTube
McCulloch Super 250 (87cc):McCulloch Super 250 - YouTube
McCulloch Super 250 & Super 44 (80cc):McCulloch Supers - YouTube
McCulloch Super Pro 125c (123cc):McCulloch SP-125c - YouTube
McCulloch Super Pro 125/101b kartsaw (124cc):McCulloch SP-125/MC-101b testing - YouTube


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## dh1984 (Apr 21, 2012)

here's my echo super


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....



Jesus , now I have to flush my eyes with bleach !!!


----------



## russhd1997 (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....



Now that's a snackie! :msp_wub: Where's 08F150 when you need him?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 21, 2012)

Must you guys keep quoting that damn pic over and over???


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have quite a few Supers but here are the two I like best, Pioneer 620 Supers


----------



## eiklj (Apr 21, 2012)

RandyMac beat me to it but here's my Super 75.
View attachment 234948


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 234969

View attachment 234970

View attachment 234971

044 super magnum


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 21, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Must you guys keep quoting that damn pic over and over???




Are you saying you would rather see the Mini Mac pictures? :hmm3grin2orange:

This better?


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 21, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Dang! She looks like an Ethiopian. Seriously malnourished. Is that supposed to be appealing? No wonders she's not holding the tool--doubt she can pick it up.



I'm in agreement. Not enough meat on those bones for any sort of real fun 

But, the ones above -a whole nuther story 

Some nice saws too


----------



## eiklj (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are you saying you would rather see the Mini Mac pictures? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> This better?



What did you say? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 21, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are you saying you would rather see the Mini Mac pictures? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> This better?



Egad. That's a tough choice. 08F150's dream snacky...................or Gary's damn mini-mac and cinderblock pics (yet again).....

Those chickies in the white swimsuits are much better. Still a tad thin, but MUCH better, and well dressed.



BrocLuno said:


> I'm in agreement. Not enough meat on those bones for any sort of real fun
> 
> But, the ones above -a whole nuther story
> 
> Some nice saws too



Yep. Somewhere in between the big snacky and the skinny boy in drag is where it's at. NOT right in the middle however. That big 'un is WAYYYYYYY to the far side of "just right"......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 21, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have quite a few Supers but here are the two I like best, Pioneer 620 Supers



That is a damn good looking saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a couple of Super Sachs Dolmars also,


----------



## Brian13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a couple Super 250s.





The 797 isnt the Super model, but its got a +.080 oversize piston in it. So its Super for me LOL.







Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....
> 
> [B][U]Picture Censured!![/U][/B]/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a Super Pro 60 that I restored a time ago.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 22, 2012)

You can barely see the Super decal on this 920 Super.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just for Space....



You have yours, Ill have mine.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 22, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You have yours, Ill have mine.



Boy... that Super Model there is "DIRTY!!" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jpankey (Apr 22, 2012)

my super
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid738.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fxx26%2Fpankeyc%2F2011-12-26_18-38-14_791.mp4">


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 22, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> So....to get the word "SUPER" in the model name what did the saw need to have? Larger engine? Or...was it just a marketing item?
> 
> I don't believe any of my saws are supers.....that's okay....they still cut wood!



Oh...I did have one! LoL! A supper 'mini'!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 22, 2012)

M Mark - that SP60 is a beauty. Mine has an unauthoized repaint by some previous owner...

Keep that one around 'till the next time I happen by and let's make a deal.

Mark


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 22, 2012)

heimannm said:


> M Mark - that SP60 is a beauty. Mine has an unauthoized repaint by some previous owner...
> 
> Keep that one around 'till the next time I happen by and let's make a deal.
> 
> Mark



Mark Heimann = the world saw vulture! :big_smile:

I'll have to figure out some time to see your collection!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 22, 2012)

heimannm said:


> M Mark - that SP60 is a beauty. Mine has an unauthoized repaint by some previous owner...
> 
> Keep that one around 'till the next time I happen by and let's make a deal.
> 
> Mark



Sorry Mark, that one made it out of here about 3 years ago.... Just found the picture of it when looking for "Supers" for this thread. 

Seems only certain shades of yellow stay around here very long.


----------



## dff110 (Apr 23, 2012)

Someone posted a Super 770, but haven't seen this one yet.

Here is my Remington Super 990. Sorry, it is still dirty, and still in the back log of saws to get overhauled.











And no, it's not for sale.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 23, 2012)

dff110 said:


> Someone posted a Super 770, but haven't seen this one yet.
> 
> Here is my Remington Super 990. Sorry, it is still dirty, and still in the back log of saws to get overhauled.
> 
> ...



Dirty or not, I like it :msp_smile:


----------



## russhd1997 (Apr 23, 2012)

My Sachs Dolmar 116si.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 25, 2012)

*Almost forgot*

I almost forgot the family 08S I just restored. Had this saw for about 40 years now and didn't get it new. Still runs great and that's the original Stihl bar - cleaned up a little, of course.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 25, 2012)

buzz sawyer said:


> I almost forgot the family 08S I just restored. Had this saw for about 40 years now and didn't get it new. Still runs great and that's the original Stihl bar - cleaned up a little, of course.



That's really nice. I've been thinking about getting a 08S as my next project saw. After seeing this one I just might do that.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

buzz sawyer said:


> I almost forgot the family 08S I just restored. Had this saw for about 40 years now and didn't get it new. Still runs great and that's the original Stihl bar - cleaned up a little, of course.



Wow is that ever a good looking saw. I want one for my own. Cool that its been in the family that long.


----------



## arrow13 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Super Saws and photos*

Great photos and video clips. I have been wondering about the same topic for a while now. Thanks to all for posting.
I own a Stihl 076 Super but will never match up to Brad's great project. Anyway, keep the photos coming. Looking forward to seeing more.
Arrow13


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 3, 2012)

*SP125C decals source?*



blsnelling said:


> How could I forget?!
> 
> SP125 / 101B



Hi Brad,
Nice looking saws you've posted. Always admire quality work. I just picked up a SP125C and want to get it back running again. I'm slowly working on this as I can find time. I'm looking for a source for the air cleaner cover sticker like your saw has. Can you point me in the right direction please?

Will


----------



## arrow13 (Sep 3, 2012)

*SP125C decals source?*



blsnelling said:


> How could I forget?!
> 
> SP125 / 101B
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyRumore (Sep 3, 2012)

A couple 34 Supers, with a couple 38 Supers.

Tony


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 3, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> A couple 34 Supers, with a couple 38 Supers.
> 
> Tony



Now you need to photograph a couple 10mm 044 with a pair of 10mm's........


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are 6 of my 15 Echo CS-60S Supers. My baby is still NIB...Bob


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 3, 2012)

Johny Utah said:


> Ya now that's what I'm talking about, I'd love to get a peak under her clutch cover.




I think you would be disappointed with how much plastic you'ld find


----------



## arrow13 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Stihl 076 Super*

This is my first big saw that I put together from a fixer upper. Has a 33" Cannon bar.
View attachment 269162
View attachment 269163
View attachment 269164
View attachment 269165

I rarely see this type of Super label on Stihl saws. I'm assuming that it's one of the first 076Super's that were produced.

Will


----------



## justtools (Dec 23, 2012)

Johny Utah said:


> Ya now that's what I'm talking about, I'd love to get a peak under her clutch cover.



I would even settle for removing the air filter cover for a peek.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 23, 2012)

Time for some new super model photos...


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 23, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



I have never thought about trimming in my panties, but its obviously worked for her, she should have some safety glasses though.


----------



## justtools (Dec 23, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> I think you would be disappointed with how much plastic you'ld find



My bad. I thought if you removed the clutch cover you would see if the unit had some paint work done.


----------



## gmax (Dec 23, 2012)

I think Maria is Super 

[video=youtube;8kqeIFZN0Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kqeIFZN0Hw[/video]


----------



## expy (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is my Super!  This is the chainsaw model that Chuck Norris uses to shave with.


----------

